# Possible 150 gal Hap Stock List



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a new 150 gal tank that I would like to stock with Haps since I already have an establish 90 gal with Mbuna. I have been looking through the species profiles, as well as stock availability of several online vendors (all site sponsors) and i have come up with a list of fish that I like. I want to have males and female of each fish, not just a male only tank. The tank dimensions are 72x18x24. I will be using pool filter sand for substrate, with rockwork and such to be determined after my stocklist is finalized. I would like to get input from other members as to what they think.

Can I have all of these fish in a 150? Are any of the fish on the list incompatable? How many of each fish? Any suggestions for other fish or alternatives to the ones on the list? Any advice or information would be greatly appreciated. This will be my first Hap tank and i want to take the time to get the tank and stocklist right like I did on my Mbuna tank.

Astatotilapia calliptera
Copadichromis azureus 
Protomelas fenestratus tangerine tiger 
Otopharynx Lithobates (zimbawe rock)
Placidochromis electra
Tramitichromis sp."Intermedius" Green Face Intermedius


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd stick to 5 species, dropping the calliptera.

The remaining fish should get along (peaceful except maybe the fenestratus). Females look different. I'll leave it to Members with experience mixing mixed gender haps to express an opinion on crossbreeding.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

> I'd stick to 5 species, dropping the calliptera.


Is the 5 species reccomendation because of the tank size or the maximum size of each fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Tank size.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I have and/or am getting three of those species today for an all male tank and would love to see them in breeding groups too. Post up pictures when you get it setup and them all colored up and happy. Most people dont do breeding groups of haps and peacocks due to the drabness of the females. I think some of them actually look quite nice.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

It will still be a little while before I start stocking the tank, but I will deffinately post pictures once I do. Still not sure if this will be my final stocking, Im still trying to figure it all out.

I like to keep breeding groups since to me it seems more natural for the fish. Plus I have had good luck with selling all my fry, so the money I make from that helps support my addiction, lol.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I was breeding demasoni actively and saving some rusties but it was eating up too much of my limited free time, so I decided to go all male in the 125. I may breed OBs or Dragonbloods or some other higher demand peacock or haps soon. My 67 gallon will be pretty much empty this weekend and looking for inhabitants. I'm sure that someone will not fit in the 125 mix so maybe that will help decide the 67s fate.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have Dems and Rusties that I am breeding in my 90 gal, along with Pearlmutts and Msobo. It does take up quite a bit of time, but I really enjoy it so I just deal with it. I dont strip every female that is holding. I let the last couple females spit in the main tank because my 40 gal breeder is full of a mix of about 50 Dems, Msobo, and Pearlmutts growing out, and my ten gallon has three 2 inch Rusties and one two inch Pearlmutt. Im trying to sell those right now so i can free up the ten gallon for the female Msobo who is holding right now.

I hope the Haps I end up getting will actually breed. Guess we will have to see.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

My fryeri never did but they were in a four foot tank with labs and rusties. I saw him try a couple times but the ladies never gave in.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Im having a though here. Could I put my Pearlmutts and Rusties in the 150 gal with haps? There are 5 Rusties and 4 Pearlmutts that are all around 3 inches. Would these be ok with Haps? Would this cut down on the number of Haps I would be able to stock? I am only considering this because I would like to free up some room in my Mbuna tank in order to get some Pseudotropheus williamsi, and these two species seem the most docile out of all the Mbuna I have

These are the Haps that I am currently considering stocking:

Astatotilapia calliptera (These are a maybe)

Copadichromis azureus (Pretty set on these)

Protomelas fenestratus tangerine tiger (Deffinately want)

Otopharynx Lithobates (zimbawe rock) (Deffinately want)

Placidochromis electra (Leaning twoards yes on these)

Tramitichromis sp."Intermedius" Green Face Intermedius (Not sure on these)

Any thoughts or suggestions on this idea, or on my selection of Haps?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They might be too aggressive for your haps and they would, of course, reduce the number of haps you could have in the tank.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

If I had to guess, my rusties compared to the haps and peacocks aren't aggressive in an in your face manner but are relatively quick and abrupt especially when it comes to feeding time and that may add stress to haps and peacocks that might not be as boisterous even without any face to face aggression. I considered leaving my male rusty in with the new stocking but I don't think that it would make them as comfortable as they could be.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, all of the things I need to get my tank up and running will be here Friday, so hopefully I will be able to start my fishless cycle this weekend or early next week. Things are moving along quicker than I had expected. Guess I better hurry up and finalize my stocklist, lol!


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I had a 125 mixed group with the following: (similar to your idea)
Placidichromis phenochilus 2m3f
Protomelas spilonotus mara rock 1m4f
Copadichromis mloto fluorescent 1m4f
Tramitichromis sp. intermedius 1m4f
6 syn multi

the T. intermedius dominated that tank to the point of keeping every other fish in one third of the tank and the other males all colored down. It may just have been that male as I didn't have another to try at the time but even the females tended to be a bit aggressive for the others, I'll be trying a smaller male soon, but with the intermedius male gone, the other 4 males are fully colored.

As far as cross breeding goes, before I added T. intermedius, the different males all owned a small breeding spot and only females of their species would enter that spot when there were displaying - it seems to be more ladies choice than anything which would make sense evolutionarily.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow scoots. I have an intermedius but its one of the smallest fish currently so Im curious to see how it pans out in my all male tank. Do you have any pics of that one grown up and colored up?


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok, so I think i may have my stock list almost set. This is what I am thinking. I will drop the Calliptera and go with the following list. I am still on the fence with the Tramitichromis. Any thoughts? Would I be better off going with the Flavescent then the Tramitichromis? Remember this will be a mixed gender tank.

Copadichromis azureus

Protomelas fenestratus tangerine tiger

Otopharynx Lithobates (zimbawe rock)

Placidochromis electra

Tramitichromis sp."Intermedius" Green Face Intermedius 
OR
Aulonocara sp. "Usisya - Flavescent"


----------



## wax32 (Aug 3, 2013)

Barring any problems, I'd choose Aulonocara sp. "Usisya - Flavescent". Beautiful fish.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

k7gixxerguy said:


> Wow scoots. I have an intermedius but its one of the smallest fish currently so Im curious to see how it pans out in my all male tank. Do you have any pics of that one grown up and colored up?


Intermedius can be very stunning as well, here's a couple shots,
Around 4 months ago, still coloring up









As he looks now (not a great pic - the green face is still the same color as the first shot, the lighting isn't the best but he's gotten the red flush throughout the body now not just in the fins)


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, thats a really nice looking fish.

I have been doing alot of thinking about my stocklist. After reviewing it several times, I came to the conclusion that I had too much blue. With the Azureus, Yellow Blaze Lithobates, and the Electra it just seemed like alot of blue, so I have tweaked my list a bit. Any thoughts or inputs would be appreciated, as well as anyones experiences with these fish.

Aulonocara sp. "Usisya - Flavescent"

Otopharynx Lithobates (zimbawe rock)

Protomelas fenestratus tangerine tiger

Placidochromis milomo Super VC-10

Tramitichromis sp."Intermedius" Green Face Intermedius

I figured this mix would give me some nice fish with blues, yellows, reds, and greens while at the same time limiting the chances of crossbreeding. The females for all of these fish look different as well, so that should help with the crossbreeding. Are there any of these that I would be able to keep more than one male of? How many females of each should I shoot for?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You might find that the VC10 and tiger intimidate the tramitichromis and the lithobates.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, after much debate, mind changing, then changing back, research, advice from here, and advice from a couple of the site sponsors I have my final stock list. It is pretty mcu the same as the last list I posted, but with one change. In stead of the Flavescent, Im going to do Lwanda. So this will be my stock:

F1 Lwanda

Otopharynx Lithobates (zimbawe rock)

Protomelas fenestratus tangerine tiger

Placidochromis milomo Super VC-10

Tramitichromis sp."Intermedius" Green Face Intermedius

I know I may end up needing to do some shuffling in the future, but for now I will try this.

On another note, my ammonia reading in the tank dropped today, so the cycle is progressing nicely. Fish ordering day is getting closer.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I had problems with VC-10 and tangerine tiger in my all-male tank but i'm thinking it was just the situation...Looks good otherwise.


----------

